

Living large in a 130 sq ft apartment - grannyg00se
http://www.wired.com/design/2012/05/paris-apartment/?pid=351&viewall=true

======
grannyg00se
By the architect's account it is more like 170sqft. Also, the architect claims
it used to be a bathroom, not a master bedroom. What's up with Wired?

Anyway....

I'd love something like this if the 70% reduction in square footage came with
a 70% reduction in monthly rent.

<http://www.julienabucet.com/projets/appartement-16m2/>

